# Choctawhatchee off of hwy90?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I was thinking about hitting the river any suggestions on if the fishing is better up river or down? This is my first time going, I will be fishing for bream and bass maybe do some catfishing. :001_huh:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

beware its really low right now


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was across the Choctawhatchee River on hwy 90 on Friday. The river is so low there are sand bars almost all the way into the middle. Under the bridge there is a bar maybe 4 ft high that people have turned into a bank fishing spot. People are still launching at the ramp under the bridge. You can still navigate but I would not go busting up or down the river at any speed. Take it easy and look for obstructions until you learn where they are. 
You might be better off at the bridge launch at Cowford on hwy 20. It's low there too but not as bad as up north.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for the heads up.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you don't want to go all the way down to Cowford you can launch at Morrison Springs on hwy 181c, or Commanders on hwy 81. It's low there and ramps are out of water but riprap/sand off the end are OK.


----------

